# Whip connector?



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

What is a whip connector? and what is it for?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you talking about the whip between the hose and the gun?

This?









I recognize you didn't say whip "hose".... you said "connector"... Ummmm do you have a pic of what you are referring to?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup, thats what I mean.... whats it for?


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

On bigger airless spraying jobs/projects it takes the stress and fatigue off person spraying, their wrist and arm. 
Adds flexibility and easier movement. 
Usually, 1/4" id X 3,5, or 6' long. 

Attaches from hose to spray gun being used.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, It just makes it easier to maneuver the gun on any spraying situation. I personally have always had one on my rig since day 1 of painting. Once you get one on your gun and try it out, you may not go back to just the hose...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Severson just PM'd me to find out if they make those for krylon cans. you know to lower stress on the arms.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Severson just PM'd me to find out if they make those for krylon cans. you know to lower stress on the arms.


I never PMed you about that. Ha got ya. If I did why would be asking such a stupid question. :whistling2::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Really I think I find them hoses to be a waste of money. I have looked at them before and though about it. I have 75ft hose on my DX sprayer and it works fine.

I might give the hose try one of these days though.

Also how does it make it easier to move around. The only way that will happen is if you have swivel end.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's one for your Krylon cans Sev.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks biker, I am going to buy them. HAHAHA. Krylon paint is only good for small item such as shutters, chairs and toys.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I use to use them all the time. The only thing I don't like about them is that the fittings where they connect to you bigger hose keeps getting stuck on the ladders.I would like to see them come out with one that has some sort of graduation in hose size, but I know that would never happen, so until then i wont use one again i don't think.


----------

